# New tandem build



## M77PT

Well…..Tsunami project #3 begins!

Project #1 last spring was a go-fast training & racing machine w/custom geometry. It has met and exceeded all expectations.










Project #2 this winter has been an all-weather, go-fast machine, again w/similar geometry, but with a few twists here & there as you can see. Check that Honjo hammered fender sweetness!










Project #3 will be….an aluminum tandem!

The final product will look very similar to this recent Tsunami build. This frame came in around 7lbs, by the way, which is pretty sweet. We’re working through the specs now for me & my significantly better half, and construction should start hopefully next week.

Ahh, so much to say…but yes, it’s madness. Sheer madness. I can’t get enough of these bikes! Joe at Tsunami Bikes makes an awesome rig. Handbuilt in good ol’ U.S.A. (Arizona). Think globally, buy locally: support your local framebuilder!

Will post pics and other build details as I get ‘em. Hope you enjoy watching the journey as much as I enjoy living it.


----------



## MB1

Nice pix!


----------



## tommignon

Pretty, You have too much money. I'm Jealous.


----------



## weltyed

noice!

where are you getting those frames now that chucksbikes is down?


----------



## M77PT

tsunami is a custom builder, been around a long time. first started in san diego, then the founders sold to current owner a dozen or so years ago. the bikes have always been handbuilt in u.s. (in san diego or, as now, phoenix).

chucks bikes tsunami's were cheap-o asian imports from that online seller. i'm sure there was some intellectual property issues that came up there, but i don't know the details. 

long story short, there is no relation or comparison whatsoever. world's apart--literally!

:thumbsup:


----------



## M77PT

Geometry is all set:
Frame material: butted, shaped, etc. aluminum 
BB drop: 6.0cm
TT diameter: 44mm
Boom diameter: 55mm
HTL: 150mm
HTA: 73 deg.
Captain STL: 45cm
Captain STA: 73deg.
Captain TTL: 54.5cm
Stoker STL: 35cm
Stoker STA: 74deg.
Stoker TTL: 70.5cm
Chainstay: 42cm
Rear spacing will be 135mm
Frame will have rear disc mount. Might use it, might not--but I like having the option.


----------



## M77PT

A tandem’s life begins!

The top tube shown in the photos is only a utility piece (a placeholder). The frame will have a one piece top tube going from head tube to rear seat post, which gets installed when both front and rear sections are ready.

Enjoy….


----------



## M77PT

More pics! Front and rear triangles are coming together. Tubes are shaped and have wall thicknesses appropriate (at the bb junction, for example) for the combined weight and desired stiffness/ride characteristics. Frame material is 7005 aluminum. As you can see, at the rear we set it up to have the option of rear disc or regular road caliper. For the majority of the riding we’ll initially be doing in our area, calipers will be more than adequate. As time and longer/more scenic bike journeys happen, it’ll be nice to have the option of a mechanical disc.


----------



## M77PT

Update: ka-BOOM tube goin’ in! Check that thing out, eh? Large, and in charge.


----------



## tommignon

Looking Good, You going with Disc Brakes? or just the option?


----------



## M77PT

initially just calipers, based on how & where we'll be doing all of our riding. it'll be nice to have the option to swap if needed in the future.


----------



## M77PT

Progress!

Final welding, stress-relieving and alignment to come…

Sure is alotta ‘luminum!


----------



## M77PT

Raw, primed, and…..PAINTED!


----------



## M77PT

Done!

Paint is gloss black with a pearl clear tint (which you can see in one of the photos).

Frame’s en route, can’t wait to get started on the build…


----------



## M77PT

The mail today was particularly good…










Scantily clad, ready to be undressed soon…










Yep, this thing’s pretty light!


----------



## WheresWaldo

Good to see you finally got the frame, can't wait to see pictures of the completed tandem.


----------



## M77PT

thanks. yep it's been fun going thru the process thus far.

the fork issue was a bit of a cliffhanger at one point, but we got it sorted out (ended up with an edge 2.0).

now the build starts indeed...which ought to be entertaining!


----------

